# Is my golden too thin?



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

This is our girl's figure

I think your girl looks perfect


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

She is lovely and looks an excellent weight to me. Every week-end I am appalled at the overweight dogs at the beach. Some as young as 5 or 6 can't even run with all the extra weight they have on them, paddling in the shallows like old dogs. Breaks my heart.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

She looks normal to me but..
How much are you feeding her and how much does she weigh? and I know she is a year and a 1/2 old.

@chritty...same questions...your pic makes her look a bit on the thin side IMHO.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

They both look like they are what a healthy weight should be. Most folks are too used to seeing overweight dogs and even slightly overweight and thinking that is "normal".


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's very important to keep our Goldens lean and trim for their future orthopedic and joint health. Here is a study on labradors:

http://www.instituteofcaninebiology.org/uploads/1/9/6/9/19691109/smith_et_al_2006_lifelong_diet_restriction_and_radiographic_evidencehip_joint_in_dogs.pdf

I took my Yogi in yesterday for a full BMI body assessment and test. His vet is a certified rehab specialist and doesn't mince words when owners bring in heavy dogs. Yogi got a good assessment. To do it she took measurements all over his body, including his back legs, forearms, head (including from top of head to bridge of nose and head circumference) and height to calculate. I went home to find the formula online and have not been successful..yet, but I did find this simple calculator taking height and weight into account:
Calculating Your Dog's BMI | PetSci
I take this formula with a little grain of salt because it shows Yogi as being almost underweight, which I know is not accurate!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Feel their ribs, not see them was what I was told


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Test-ok said:


> She looks normal to me but..
> How much are you feeding her and how much does she weigh? and I know she is a year and a 1/2 old.
> 
> @chritty...same questions...your pic makes her look a bit on the thin side IMHO.



She's 55lbs @ 10 months

The problem with how much dogs are fed is that the nutritional value of 1 cup of one food can be waaaaay different to another. 

I wince when some people say they feed their dogs 4-5 cups per day. But they are not feeding the same food that I am feeding to my pup.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

My Shelby girl was a lean 53 lbs golden. She would only eat once a day (her choice). I was worried like you from the start and had many visits to the vet with weight concerns. She stayed that way her entire life. Looking at Zoe reminds me of how thin Shel was. I think she's just fine the way she is. She looks great IMO.

Pic of Shelby at 5


----------



## mrslas (Dec 5, 2013)

She weights 57 lbs (26kg) and I feed her 320 gr of kibbles (I don't know the equivalent in cups) like the vet told me.

I feed her twice a day and she eats at her own pace, sometimes she leaves a little in her bowl and comes back to finish it later.

I guess you guys are right, people are used to seeing overweight goldens. I've even had some people telling me that I am neglecting my dog and starving her, which is really hurtful.


----------



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

I think she looks perfect! She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

mrslas said:


> She weights 57 lbs (26kg) and I feed her 320 gr of kibbles (I don't know the equivalent in cups) like the vet told me.
> 
> I feed her twice a day and she eats at her own pace, sometimes she leaves a little in her bowl and comes back to finish it later.
> 
> I guess you guys are right, people are used to seeing overweight goldens. I've even had some people telling me that I am neglecting my dog and starving her, which is really hurtful.


I would tell them to mind their business. Or knowing me I'd say "no - neglecting her would be allowing her to become obese and all the medical complications that come with that".


----------



## mrslas (Dec 5, 2013)

*@*t** Thanks 



rabernet said:


> I would tell them to mind their business. Or knowing me I'd say "no - neglecting her would be allowing her to become obese and all the medical complications that come with that".


I might actually say that next time someone says something about Zoe :argue:


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My Remy is also on the lean side, his build is lanky vs. the normal golden boxy and his fur is not as thick - I am often told he is way too thin. Frankly unless my Vet tells me that he is concerned, I remain happy with his weight.

Not sure why everyone thinks they know best, they don't! I only wish I could control my weight as well I am able to control Remy's!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Marcus said:


> Feel their ribs, not see them was what I was told


It works out to the same thing.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

She is GORGEOUS! She just may be a very active golden - higher metabolism! Eli will be 6 months old next week, and he weighed in at 53lbs on Saturday. He's a stocky boy, but still growing. She is beautiful, I have read that some younger goldens benefit from eating 3 meals a day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks fine to me.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks very athletic. The last pic she does look a bit thin but it could be the angle of the picture. You should be able to feel her ribs but not see them. 

320 grams is about 1.5 cups. I usually feed 2 cups per day to a dog with an average activity level. If she is very active she may need more calories to keep her in top condition. 

Her coat will continue to fill in until she is 2-3 years old.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

> I've even had some people telling me that I am neglecting my dog and starving her


it must be the pics. thats a good weight for both Zoe and chritty at that age. They will more than likely gain more as they slow down. I agree..tell them to mind their own business.
And what beautiful pups you have.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Chritty said:


> She's 55lbs @ 10 months
> 
> The problem with how much dogs are fed is that the nutritional value of 1 cup of one food can be waaaaay different to another.
> 
> I wince when some people say they feed their dogs 4-5 cups per day. But they are not feeding the same food that I am feeding to my pup.



I had my 8 month old pup eating 4 cups a day of DCO food. Which is an 80 dollar bag that solved his diarrhea issues. I changed to a 40 dollar bag of food now and still feed him 4 cups a day. Actually two cups twice a day and I give him a small handful between 9-10 pm. This little bit of food late seems to keep something in his stomach so he doesn't have the dry heaves in the morning. I fed my last golden 4 cups from 6 months old all the way until the day she died.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Goldylover2 said:


> I had my 8 month old pup eating 4 cups a day of DCO food. Which is an 80 dollar bag that solved his diarrhea issues. I changed to a 40 dollar bag of food now and still feed him 4 cups a day. Actually two cups twice a day and I give him a small handful between 9-10 pm. This little bit of food late seems to keep something in his stomach so he doesn't have the dry heaves in the morning. I fed my last golden 4 cups from 6 months old all the way until the day she died.



The most my girl will get a day is two cups but some days where we train heaps she'll only get one cup because of all the extra training treats that she has eaten that day. 

The food we feed is called Black Hawk. It's Australian made so I don't think you guys would have it over there. If I was to feed Millie 4-5 cups a day of this feed I would have to up her exercise exponentially otherwise she would pile on the pounds. 

I was not trying to have a go at anybody's food and I'm sorry if it came across like that. I just don't think you can compare cups/day as apples to apples with the broad spectrum of available foods out there


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Chritty said:


> The most my girl will get a day is two cups but some days where we train heaps she'll only get one cup because of all the extra training treats that she has eaten that day.
> 
> The food we feed is called Black Hawk. It's Australian made so I don't think you guys would have it over there. If I was to feed Millie 4-5 cups a day of this feed I would have to up her exercise exponentially otherwise she would pile on the pounds.
> 
> I was not trying to have a go at anybody's food and I'm sorry if it came across like that. I just don't think you can compare cups/day as apples to apples with the broad spectrum of available foods out there


no, you didn't..I understand what you were saying about some foods may require more cups than others. no problems here mate...lol


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Ben gets 3 hand fulls of food twice a day


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

@Goldylover2: I'm glad it solved the diarrhea issue; sounds like your pup has some tummy troubles. So what is DCO food?


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> @Goldylover2: I'm glad it solved the diarrhea issue; sounds like your pup has some tummy troubles. So what is DCO food?


Here's a link that explains what it is. My vet had this food in his office. It's not at the local stores in my area. He did have some tummy troubles. Diarrhea off and on. His diarrhea was so bad that his one eye had inflammation. It hardened his poop up within a day or two. We changed to a cheaper food after about 6 months. Purina Veterinary Diets DCO Dual Fiber Control Dry Dog Food | Pet Food Direct


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I see. I'm glad you were able to get it when you needed it. I feel for your pup. It sounds like it could be a chronic problem, hopefully one that it can be managed. My father had IBS for years, finally got control of it with the right type of fiber. The wrong type makes it worse.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I think your pup looks great! Lean with the belly tuck!

She'll probably mature a little more and her body will change.


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks fine to me, Bonnie lass she is aswell.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

I have the same issue with Holly. She's always been fit and trim. But it's worse when she gets out of the pool. She just looks so thin. But... vet says she is just right, and they're the experts. She's athletic, with good muscle tone, so her weight is a bit more than she looks.

Even knowing all this... I still sneak her a little extra kibble to fatten her up. Not that it works any... she burns off the calories with her crazy antics


----------



## mrslas (Dec 5, 2013)

Castaway said:


> I have the same issue with Holly. She's always been fit and trim. But it's worse when she gets out of the pool. She just looks so thin. But... vet says she is just right, and they're the experts. She's athletic, with good muscle tone, so her weight is a bit more than she looks.
> 
> Even knowing all this... I still sneak her a little extra kibble to fatten her up. Not that it works any... she burns off the calories with her crazy antics


Looks like we have the same pups :


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Your Golden looks AMAZING! Keeping your dog a healthy weight is incredibly important. Always listen to your vet, if he/ she says your dog is at a good weight then trust that. Caloric intake is the most important when you are looking at how much you should be feeding. As your vet what is appropriate and go from there. I think you are doing a great job and your dogs joints will thank you as they age


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't have any pics right now to share but my golden Charlie will be three next month and at the vet a few weeks ago he weighed in at 53 lbs. He has always been thin. Tall, but thin. The first vet said he was perfectly healthy and that many people would tell me he's too thin but it is actually ideal for him. The second vet was only worried if he were to get sick as he doesn't have any to lose. I free feed and allow him to eat as much as he wants- he self regulates pretty well and ends up eating about 2-4 cups a day, sometimes he eats that amount over a span of two days. In the summer I feed him a working dog brand of food since he is a lot more active.


----------



## mrslas (Dec 5, 2013)

Jesse'sGirl7407 said:


> I don't have any pics right now to share but my golden Charlie will be three next month and at the vet a few weeks ago he weighed in at 53 lbs. He has always been thin. Tall, but thin. The first vet said he was perfectly healthy and that many people would tell me he's too thin but it is actually ideal for him. The second vet was only worried if he were to get sick as he doesn't have any to lose. I free feed and allow him to eat as much as he wants- he self regulates pretty well and ends up eating about 2-4 cups a day, sometimes he eats that amount over a span of two days. In the summer I feed him a working dog brand of food since he is a lot more active.


I went to another vet today because mine is on vacation and my other dog, Neal, needed his shots. I ended up taking Zoe with me and he congratulated me. He said that it's been a while since he last saw a healthy golden. He basically told me what some people here told me, that everyone is used to seeing overweight goldens everywhere. I told him what I feed her, how often and how much she exercises and he said that I'm doing everything I should.

I've always had dogs and grew up with them but this is my first "large" breed. So I was worried I was doing something wrong and I felt really guilty. I'm glad you guys are here to share your thoughts. :kiss:


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Jesse'sGirl7407 said:


> I free feed and allow him to eat as much as he wants- he self regulates pretty well and ends up eating about 2-4 cups a day, sometimes he eats that amount over a span of two days.


I didn't know any Goldens existed who could self-regulate their food!


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I didn't know any Goldens existed who could self-regulate their food!


I was surprised too! We've had him since he was 7 weeks old and I started out feeding him twice a day and suddenly around 6 months he would stop eating it all in one sitting. Since he is so thin I didn't want to take it away so I just started leaving it out and I pour 4 cups in whenever I see it empty. I feel really lucky! We have three cats too (who cannot self regulate) whose food dishes are the on the floor and Charlie never tries to eat their food.


----------



## maximilian (Dec 10, 2012)

Max is almost three and exactly like your girl. He is very fit and trim. People have said the same thing to me--that he's too thin--but every time I see a vet he or she congratulates me on his perfect weight and physical condition. Don't let people get you down. So many obese doggies out there. You are the right one.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Growing up, we had a golden who would eat all day if he could. One time, a cousin dog sat for him while we were away. When we got back, she told us that we ran out of dog food and she had to go buy more. My parents were mystified, because they had left a nearly new 30lb bag. Turns out, she didn't realize that most Golden's will keep eating, and thought that he must be starving. So she kept giving him more. LOL

I know my girls now will try and convince you that they're still hungry and need more food. They're not fooling me! ☺


----------



## mrslas (Dec 5, 2013)

Jesse'sGirl7407 said:


> I was surprised too! We've had him since he was 7 weeks old and I started out feeding him twice a day and suddenly around 6 months he would stop eating it all in one sitting. Since he is so thin I didn't want to take it away so I just started leaving it out and I pour 4 cups in whenever I see it empty. I feel really lucky! We have three cats too (who cannot self regulate) whose food dishes are the on the floor and Charlie never tries to eat their food.


At puppy school they had an exercise where a stranger comes and offers a treat to your dog and he/she is not supposed to take it. Everyone started laughing when he came next to Zoe because golden=walking stomach so they knew she would take it ... turns out she was the only dog in the group who didn't :lol:

My dogs don't eat the cats' food but if I let them, the cats would definitely eat the dogs' kibbles.


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

My dogs don't eat the cats' food but if I let them, the cats would definitely eat the dogs' kibbles.[/QUOTE]

I do have one cat who will graze his food every now and then (you know because her bowl is half empty and she is STARVING) :bowl: 
I shoo her away when I catch her but it did actually help us realize that Charlie had a bit of a guarding issue when he growled at her one time when she was in his bowl. We worked with him on that and now he could care less and lets her snack away. All four of them share water bowls too. We still have to convince him though that the cats really do not want to eat his rawhide bone....


----------



## Jesse'sGirl7407 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Charlie Pictures*

Me again,

I finally have some pictures uploaded that I can share! I couldn't find one that was full body but hopefully you can see just how thin he is in these pictures.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

My guy is going to be 2 at the end of June. He was also the runt of his litter. Most people think he's still a puppy -He just reached seventy lbs but was at 68 for the last full yr. His mom weighs 60. I think that as long as you are following the feeding guidelines you are ok. Sometimes if our boy is licking the bowl for awhile after dinner and/or had an especially active day we will throw in a little extra. He is on PPP lg breed shredded and gets 4 cups a day. 

I agree though with the comments about people being used to dogs being overweight and think that is the norm. As long as she is active and happy I wouldn't worry!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

mygoldengirl said:


> My Shelby girl was a lean 53 lbs golden. She would only eat once a day (her choice). I was worried like you from the start and had many visits to the vet with weight concerns. She stayed that way her entire life. Looking at Zoe reminds me of how thin Shel was. I think she's just fine the way she is. She looks great IMO.
> 
> Pic of Shelby at 5


Our boy often likes the once a day meal too! He usually ends up eating breakfast and dinner all in one.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Your dog looks fine - a nice, healthy weight. Ruby was also lean (she did agility), and I sometimes got comments about it from non-agility people. Don't let the comments bother you. You're doing the right thing.


----------

